# deer breakfast sausage or patties



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats a good deer breakfast sausage or patty recipes?
Thanks in advance


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have tried several, and have been disapointed every time, so I let Jimmy Dean handle breakfast sausage.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Leggs plantation seasoning. Easy and very good.

http://www.butchersupply.net/leggs_old_plantation/


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had some poor experiences with breakfast sausage mixes/seasonings too. (I say bad, but that is just my taste. There are some seasonings that I just don't care for, especially in significant quantities--most breakfast mixes have too much sage for me. Some people may like it, but I don't.) I gave up on mixes/recipes and have been packaging some of the fry sausage in bulk to make breakfast patties with. Although I did have a sample breakfast seasoning packet from LEM this year that wasn't bad. 
Although Jimmy Dean found its way on my breakfast plate while I was in college, I don't think I've had it for a few years. I think you can make a much better product yourself. And doing sausage in bulk is easy.


----------

